# Picture Test



## Stan (Jan 7, 2008)

This is my first attempt with photobucket







This is a shop made dividing head. The output shaft takes a MT3 center, a dog driver (shown) or a 4" chuck with 1 1/2 x 8 backplate can be transferred from the lathe or mill with the workpiece undisturbed.


----------



## wareagle (Jan 7, 2008)

Stan, it looks like the link may be wrong. When you are on the photobucket page, if you go to the last window below the picture you want to post and click ont he box, it should copy the link, then you can simply paste it in your post. PM me if you need further help.

Wareagle

P.S. Nice looking diving head! I imagine that is a very handy item to have at the ready.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's real close Stan, you just have a few extra characters in the IMG code.

The code is [img ]http://the url [/img ] (Less the spaces)

Then is should appear as this.





In Photobucket the lowest link under the picture thumbnail will do all of that for you, as 
Wareagle already said. Just copy and past that link into your post.

Any problems just ask!

Rick


----------



## Stan (Jan 7, 2008)

I am using the bottom link on photobucket - the one for forums marked IMG.

I am working with Firefox browser and I click on the button 'Insert Image'

That brings up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then I click on paste since the flashing line is between the two sets of brackets. I am confused!!

OK: I tried again and I have to go into the link and backspace at both ends to remove the extra {img} and then it worked, but that doesn't seem to be right.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice looking dividing head, Stan. Did you build that from Phil Duclose's plans?

Chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 7, 2008)

When you use the photobucket link, you don't have to use the img link when you post a picture . Just paste the photobucket link where you want the picture. 

Wes


----------



## rake60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just play with it Stan, you'll get it.

As with maching, the best knowledge comes from trial and error.
If you can't get it a Moderator or Administrator will fix any bad links for you.

Rick


----------



## Stan (Jan 7, 2008)

Chuck: I don't remember what book it came out of, but I have the Duclose book so it is quite possible. I made it about 20 years ago.

Wes: That sounds like the answer. I will grab another picture and give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Stan (Jan 7, 2008)

This is 6" Rotary Table made almost all out of 6061 aluminum. a 40 to 1 worm gear gives a strange 9 degrees per dial rotation but I just marked the dial that way.


----------



## wareagle (Jan 7, 2008)

Stan, that is a great looking RT you have. How well has the aluminum held up?


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like your an expert at posting pictures now:O) Better watch out, These guys will have you taking all your home made tools apart so they can see how to make their own. 

Thanks for sharing, Wes


----------



## Stan (Jan 7, 2008)

Although I have used some 7075. I am really impressed with 6061. I have an Aloris AXA toolpost on my Logan lathe. More than ten years ago I made up about 10 toolholders out of 6061. They have hogged off a lot of metal and no sign of distress. They still clamp tight and I have stalled the lathe numerous times and the tool didn't come loose. 

The 6" rotary table is used for light work and no problem with stretching in the slots. I have an 8" Chinese rotary table if I am going to do heavier milling on steel. but my mill only has a 6" table. I certainly would not suggest anyone use 6061 in a production shop with high horsepower equipment but it has served me well in a hobby shop.

I know this is supposed to be engine pictures, but this is the file I grabbed to try out the photobucket thing. Wes had the right answer and it works fine now.

Here is another controversial tool. A big (3" cube) V-block. Drilled through the center of the V to the bottom then bored out and tapped to hold bushings. Clamp a round bar in the V, drill up from the bottom and you have a hole in the center of the bar. I made bushings for 1/8", 3/16", and 1/4" and for any in between sizes a drill bit will follow the hole. It may not be perfect, but close enough that you can rotate a shaft 180 degrees and a roll pin will still go through.


----------

